# New Dish remote control question and help please.



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I just got a second remote for my VIP722 and it is not controlling my unit, the reason I bought a second remote is because I’m disabled and when I have company over, sometimes they forget to put the remote back where I can operate it. 

But I can’t find any way of getting it to respond, the manual is for a 922. The remote I got from Dish says it’s compatible with Receiver Models: 211, 211k, 222, 222k, 301, 311, 322, 411, 501, 508, 510, 522, 612, 622, 625, 722, 722k and 922. 

Thanks, Rich


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> I just got a second remote for my VIP722 and it is not controlling my unit, the reason I bought a second remote is because I'm disabled and when I have company over, sometimes they forget to put the remote back where I can operate it.
> 
> But I can't find any way of getting it to respond, the manual is for a 922. The remote I got from Dish says it's compatible with Receiver Models: 211, 211k, 222, 222k, 301, 311, 322, 411, 501, 508, 510, 522, 612, 622, 625, 722, 722k and 922.
> 
> Thanks, Rich


I think you can only have one remote for each receiver. I'm not certain though. Maybe someone else will chime in. I'm also disabled.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

You can have more than one remote per unit, but you may need to change the address. If you are trying to use 2 UHF remotes you will need to change the "chip" that comes with the remote kit.

TRY changing the remotes address to a higher number (9 for example) and see if that works for you. You can validate the remote address by pressing the menu button twice. Just pick any number other than what you see on the screen.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I think you can only have one remote for each receiver. I'm not certain though. Maybe someone else will chime in. I'm also disabled.


Wow, that's weird not that your also Disabled :lol: but that you may only be able to have one working remote per unit. When I had DirecTV I had 3 working remotes remotes for 1 HR20. And Comcast even allowed more then one per receiver.

PS BTW, I'm using your bean bag idea for my table full of remotes.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

tommiet said:


> You can have more than one remote per unit, but you may need to change the address. If you are trying to use 2 UHF remotes you will need to change the "chip" that comes with the remote kit.
> 
> TRY changing the remotes address to a higher number (9 for example) and see if that works for you. You can validate the remote address by pressing the menu button twice. Just pick any number other than what you see on the screen.


Last week when I had Dish installed, he never gave me or installed the remote antenna on the back of my VIP722, is that what your talking about?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You can have as many remotes as you want, but they need to be configured the same (or close to the same).

The original remote for the 722 might say 6.3 or 6.4 if you are using the UHF Pro remote, or 5.3 or 5.4 if you are using the IR remote. At some point, they used 21.0 / 20.0 remotes instead of 6.x/5.x, so it makes quite a bit of difference what you had, and what they sent. It also matters if you are trying to control TV1/TV2 or Single/Dual mode on the receiver.

If you get the receiver to the System Info screen (Menu-Menu, lots of other ways), note what you see for remote address on the TV1 and TV2 lines. If you hit Record on the "new" remote, the receiver should change one or the other the the remote address on the remote's Sat mode (assumes Sat mode selected). If that lets you control the receiver, you've probably lost control of it with the original remote, but hitting its Record button at System Info will switch the receiver back to that remote address / mode. 

If you can't gain control of the receiver with the new remote from hitting Record at a System Info screen, you may have to flip the key at the bottom. A lot depends on models in use and what you are trying to control.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

CABill said:


> You can have as many remotes as you want, but they need to be configured the same (or close to the same).
> 
> The original remote for the 722 might say 6.3 or 6.4 if you are using the UHF Pro remote, or 5.3 or 5.4 if you are using the IR remote. At some point, they used 21.0 / 20.0 remotes instead of 6.x/5.x, so it makes quite a bit of difference what you had, and what they sent. It also matters if you are trying to control TV1/TV2 or Single/Dual mode on the receiver.
> 
> ...


The original remote for the 722 says 5.4 IR the new remote says 32.0 UHF 2G

I think I have a problem :nono:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes - you should have the stub UHF remote antenna .

If you do have a 2nd UR remote - all you need to do is put both remotes on the same address and both keys show the green "1".


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You should have received a 6.4 UHF Pro remote with the 722 as well as the 5.4. That can be used as well if it was left for you (UHF antenna not absolutely required). I have NO experience with the 32.0, but it is capable of generating IR, which is what you get in the 5.4.

After Menu-Menu on the 5.4, hit the Record button on the 32.0 - looking for the TV1 line to change from Address X IR to Address Y IR. If it changes, hit Record on the 5.4 and verify the address changes back to what it was. Someone with a 922 or 32.0 experience would need to verify if you can / need to use Aux mode on a 32.0 to control a DISH receiver with IR. On a 5.4 or 6.4, you can push and hold Aux until the other lights come on, enter 3, 6, # and configure Aux to control your TV1 if the receiver displays Address 6 at Menu-Menu. You MIGHT be able to do the same with the 32.0 - dunno.

I'd complain to DISH if you didn't get the 6.4 to begin with - but a short term solution should be available from people with 32.0 experience.

ALSO, if the TV1 line says Address 1 IR, the receiver can be controlled by most universal remotes when you pick a code that corresponds to DISH/Echostar.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

scooper said:


> Yes - you should have the stub UHF remote antenna .
> 
> If you do have a 2nd UR remote - all you need to do is put both remotes on the same address and both keys show the green "1".


I only had the Dish installer set me up in one room and it's set to single mode, he never installed a UHF Antenna


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

CABill said:


> You should have received a 6.4 UHF Pro remote with the 722 as well as the 5.4. That can be used as well if it was left for you (UHF antenna not absolutely required). I have NO experience with the 32.0, but it is capable of generating IR, which is what you get in the 5.4.
> 
> After Menu-Menu on the 5.4, hit the Record button on the 32.0 - looking for the TV1 line to change from Address X IR to Address Y IR. If it changes, hit Record on the 5.4 and verify the address changes back to what it was. Someone with a 922 or 32.0 experience would need to verify if you can / need to use Aux mode on a 32.0 to control a DISH receiver with IR. On a 5.4 or 6.4, you can push and hold Aux until the other lights come on, enter 3, 6, # and configure Aux to control your TV1 if the receiver displays Address 6 at Menu-Menu. You MIGHT be able to do the same with the 32.0 - dunno.
> 
> ...


I tried your suggestions and they didn't work, I think I need the UHF antenna, but I could be wrong. Thanks for trying


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> The original remote for the 722 says 5.4 IR the new remote says 32.0 UHF 2G
> 
> I think I have a problem :nono:


The installer should have programmed your remote in the first place.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I think the 32.0 remote uses a different frequency than the others.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> The installer should have programmed your remote in the first place.


I just received the 32.0 UHF 2G remote as a backup, my remote that came with the 722 works fine


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You should have received a 21.0 remote for the 722. You will also need a remote antenna.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I have 21.0 remote controls and there's a switch for IR/UHF in the battery compartment. Can you check to see if there is a switch and how it's set?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

coldsteel said:


> You should have received a 21.0 remote for the 722. You will also need a remote antenna.


Aren't those for the 722k?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> I think the 32.0 remote uses a different frequency than the others.


I thought that was just Sat mode. If it can't control a 722, it would be odd to send something claiming


> The remote I got from Dish says it's compatible with Receiver Models: 211, 211k, 222, 222k, 301, 311, 322, 411, 501, 508, 510, 522, 612, 622, 625, 722, 722k and 922.


That was why I was trying the WAG of using Aux mode for IR. There must be some way for it to generate "regular receiver" IR. But then, I never made it up into the 5.4/6.4 territory either. My 722 came with 5.3/6.3. They do ship 21.0s for lots of stuff now - learning feature is the same price as no learning. Can't exchange info without the 722k AFAIK.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> I have 21.0 remote controls and there's a switch for IR/UHF in the battery compartment. Can you check to see if there is a switch and how it's set?


No switch in it:nono:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> Aren't those for the 722k?


Not anymore. Every VIP box gets a 21.0 replacement remote now.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

oldschoolecw said:


> The original remote for the 722 says 5.4 IR the new remote says 32.0 UHF 2G
> 
> I think I have a problem :nono:


AFAIK, the 32.0 only works with the 922 (UHF mode anyway, it uses a different set of frequencies).

FWIW, I had 5 21.0 remotes when I had a 722k (all in UHF mode) and I've currently got 5 32.0 remotes (all in UHF mode) for my 922. 1 receiver, 5 different possible viewing locations around my 2 story house.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

l8er said:


> AFAIK, the 32.0 only works with the 922 (UHF mode anyway, it uses a different set of frequencies).
> 
> FWIW, I had 5 21.0 remotes when I had a 722k (all in UHF mode) and I've currently got 5 32.0 remotes (all in UHF mode) for my 922. 1 receiver, 5 different possible viewing locations around my 2 story house.


So it doesn't do as advertised then?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

The 32.0 remote uses a unique MAC address, so it won't be able to be programmed with your 5.4. Since you have a 722, you should have received a 21.0. If you want to PM your phone number or account number I'll see if I can get you a 21.0 remote sent out. We will be able to program a 21.0 and a 5.4 to the same address like you're looking to do.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> The 32.0 remote uses a unique MAC address, so it won't be able to be programmed with your 5.4. Since you have a 722, you should have received a 21.0. If you want to PM your phone number or account number I'll see if I can get you a 21.0 remote sent out. We will be able to program a 21.0 and a 5.4 to the same address like you're looking to do.


Thank you Matt, check your PM


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> The 32.0 remote uses a unique MAC address, so it won't be able to be programmed with your 5.4. Since you have a 722, you should have received a 21.0. If you want to PM your phone number or account number I'll see if I can get you a 21.0 remote sent out. We will be able to program a 21.0 and a 5.4 to the same address like you're looking to do.


And yes I would love to have it cloned to do the same features as the remote that came with my 722. Thanks again, Rich


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

No problem, all is done, info on order is in you PM box.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> No problem, all is done, info on order is in you PM box.


Like I said in the second PM to you, I truly wish I switched to you guys years ago



Kent Taylor said:


> I love it when a plan comes together.


AMEN to that


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm very happy that Dish has a presence on DBSTalk.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Kent Taylor said:


> I'm very happy that Dish has a presence on DBSTalk.


We're glad to be here.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> We're glad to be here.


My only question is what took you guys so long to come to DBSTalk, Oh wait a minute, it took me years to find Dish, so ill give you a pass this time. :lol:


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

oldschoolecw said:


> My only question is what took you guys so long to come to DBSTalk, Oh wait a minute, it took me years to find Dish, so ill give you a pass this time. :lol:


:lol: This is somewhat of a new thing for us, but you should be seeing more of us (as you may have noticed an increase in the past couple weeks).


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> :lol: This is somewhat of a new thing for us, but you should be seeing more of us (as you may have noticed an increase in the past couple weeks).


The same week I order Dish, Dish comes to DBSTalk, I like this


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I like it too, so everyone should feel free to post if there are questions/problems that DISH can answer directly.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> I like it too, so everyone should feel free to post if there are questions/problems that DISH can answer directly.


May I make a suggestion to the Mods here, that a thread be created and stickied for communicating with the Dish Technical staff on questions and problems?

Thanks, Rich


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> I'm very happy that Dish has a presence on DBSTalk.


+1, and it's lonnnnng overdue!


oldschoolecw said:


> May I make a suggestion to the Mods here, that a thread be created and stickied for communicating with the Dish Technical staff on questions and problems?


That's already available via e-mail or chat at dishnetwork.com. What we have here are threads that hopefully have a title indicative of the contents (such as this one) and a community of fellow users who can help identify problems and solutions. Once that happens, the DIRT is able to take action without making the OP deal with another CST.


----------

